#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-21
<callahanp> Hello small bird fanciers....
<callahanp> I just installed Ubuntu Budgie and want to do some configuration of the desktop to make it easier to start apps.  Any Suggestions?
<Vern0m`> alt+f2 ? :)
<Vern0m`> budgie menu ? dock ? desktop shortcuts ?
<callahanp> Good one!
<callahanp> ok, so once I start an app, I can keep them in the dock by right clicking and checking the box.  That's good.  How can I add an Icon to the desktop?
<callahanp> How do I create applets and get nofications in to Raven?
<Vern0m`> gnome shell extension ?
<callahanp> Things I like:  Actual application menus!  Budgie Menu in upper left corner.  Just say no to gnome minimalism.
<callahanp> Tilix!
<Vern0m`> budgie is 'a lot' configurable, I think
<Vern0m`> I user it like a mate desktop
<Vern0m`> https://lut.im/Ubwcivvr3Q/BNNVj4H9ULwEowpi.png
<Vern0m`> based on gnome3
<Vern0m`> try to search customize on gnome3, most must work on budgie
<callahanp> When I click on the folder icon in the top panel, I get a very long list of things.  It's picking up my favorites and the list is a bit long.  Any way to edit that list
<callahanp> found it. just open file browser to edit list.
<fossfreedom_> callahanp, if you go to budgie-settings - panel and click on places you have various options to play with
<Vern0m`> i think 'places' applet is linked to file manager fav
<fossfreedom_> callahanp, what sort of notifications do you want to appear in raven ? i.e. from what app(s) ?
<callahanp> Not sure.
<callahanp> The question should have been: what else can raven do?
<fossfreedom_> when you play music via an mpris compatible music app like spotify or rhythmbox you will see play controls and album art in raven
<callahanp> Tilix terminal can't scroll up to see lines above screen?
<fossfreedom_> callahanp, I use tilix all the time - scrolling works just fine
<callahanp> It's wierd.
<Vern0m`> graphics drivers ?
<fossfreedom_> callahanp, look at tilix preferences - default - scrolling - is your scrollback limit ticked and set to 8192 ?  That is the default
<callahanp> NVidia 384
<callahanp> checking preferences
<callahanp> show scrollbar is checked but no scrollbars appear?
<callahanp> scroll on output was not set.
<callahanp> set it and mouse scrolling now works
<callahanp> exited and restarted - scrollbar now appears. Thanks for the hint.
<callahanp> I am liking Budgie a lot.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-23
<Tristan> Hi there everyone, quick question:
<Guest60684> I've been looking for a way to scale resolution in an acceptable manner, but xrandr hasn't been exactly helpful.
<Guest60684> Scaling in anything except multiples of 2 leads to diagonal scan lines, when using the command "xrandr --output eDP-1 --scale 0.77x0.77"
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-24
<alf__> Hello there. I would like to know whether is possible to chage notifications time out value. In example in Firefox quit too soon
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-11-25
<tony38> hello
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-24
<SineDeviance> hi all. i am running budgie 18.10. can someone please recommend a good GTK music player that isn't rhythmbox? I wanted exaile, but it seems they have not updated the ubuntu ppa in years
<sorinello> SineDeviance, you could try SMPlayer and VLC, even if these are primarily for videos
<SineDeviance> sorinello: i forgot about clementine. but thanks :D
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-25
<TheSilentLink> Anyone know how to turn off mouse acceleration?
